# 2WW CLOMID ........



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

VIKSTER 3RD DECEMBER  

SWEETPEAPODDER 7TH DECEMBER  

MIZZLNIK 7TH DECEMBER  

KERRYB 11TH DECEMBER  

MINXY 11TH DECEMBER  

VB 12TH DECEMBER   

NATALIEB 13TH DECEMBER  

B3NDY 14TH DECEMBER   

SARAHSTEWART 16TH DECEMBER   

TRACEYB 16TH DECEMBER ^goodluck 

   ​


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Natasha so sorry you got a BFN hun


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

thanks hun  ...was expecting it to be honest...now gonna see what consultant says on Wed about starting IVF in Jan as only 1 more month of clomid...


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Good luck for Weds, I have my fertility appt in 2 weeks and I know how you feel.  take care xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

sorry to hear about your BFN Minxy!

hope you're feeling more like   soon!

S
xx


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

So sorry minxy  

Like you I have 1 more go on Clomid - got my consultants appt on 16th November (also my test date!!) to see whats next - so know how you and Flower are feeling

DRE
x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

ahh posted on here earlier to wish everyone luck but hasnt shown up, that is the second post that hasnt appeared since last night!!! one was really long aswell, ahhh  . Sorry dont have much time will do a proper post later, good luck to everyone testing, sorry to any bfns.
              twiggy xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Twiggy, I think its on there, Suzie has closed the old 2ww thread as it was getting big and started this one, if you scroll back you should see it! xxx


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

So sorry for your negative result Natasha, I wish u the best for the next month! 
It seems to me that u are a  very optimistic person   and that positive thinking I think will help u during IVF treatment 

Good luck to all the other ladies!!!
I cant wait to join u!!! 

Stella
x


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Natasha,

I am so sorry that you got a   

I hope your appointment on Weds goes well and you can start the IVF in January as planned.

Take care

Love Tracy
xx


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Sending you a big hug Minxy...


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks soooo much you lovely ladies...your support & kind words means alot. 

I've not been tearful at all this month...for some reason I just knew it wasn't to be...most months I still hold out some hope but this month I really couldn't summon any...AF still not arrived & I know I should practice what I preach but I do have to believe the hpt & just wait for AF to show her ugly head so I can start the next round of clomid...
I've vowed that this month I won't let a drop of alcohol pass my lips, not even one wisp of cigarette smoke & plenty of healthy food & litres of water...this is pretty much my final chance at a "natural" conception....

Gareths popped out for a few hours so I'm running a bath with some lovely smelling Jo Malone Red Roses Bath Oil...gonna chill out in there for half an hour after Eastenders & then gonna watch Trials & Redribution on TV in bed  with a mug of horlicks (how sad am I  hee hee !!)

Anyway, sending loads of positive vibes & sprinklings of babydust
  
 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## doodle (May 16, 2005)

Sorry minxy  , you've got the right attitude though - good for you. I'm thinking along the same lines (no booze, good food.....)

I started spotting today   , think it's all over too as this happened last month and I got all excited as I thought it was implantation bleed but turned into  , again.

Still, keep on  

Doodle x 
ps     and   to everyone else!


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

so sorry Nat 
good luck for wednesday hun, x


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

So Sorry Nat

   from me to you

DRE
x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Nat & Doodle thinking of you  

Good luck to those still on the


----------



## mintball (Oct 27, 2005)

Big   Minxy from me too xxx
Emma xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

back to everyone 

Good luck to everyone still waiting to test...


----------



## doodle (May 16, 2005)

Definately all over for me this month as af has arrived. Not surprising as the 7 dpo progesterone test on Sunday came back at 0.5 (how pathetic is that!!)
Good luck to everyone else - come on girls, lets have some good news. 
Loads and loads of       
Doodle x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi ladies,
          really sorry doodle, keep your chin up honey, good luck for next month,

minxy just posted to you on another post just ignore it had got all confused  you never know honey until af shows. If it does come i am sure we will give it our best shot next month as both in the same boat  lets hope we dont have to go through ivf route. 

Hi to mintball, flowerpot, DRE, NATALIEB, sweetpeapodder, tracyb, thinkpositive,
and anyone i have missed, good luck everyone.
                    twiggyxxx


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

hi everyone -   got me yesterday and I am going to start the loony pills again tonight.  Feeling exceptionally low now cos one of my closest friends has just announced she's 16 weeks preg and although I'm really happy for her I 'm really green with envy!  How awful am I?
Good luck to everyone else who's testing      
Loads of love hugs and babydust
Chris xxxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi chris,
          really sorry af got you and dont feel bad, your not awful just sad as is something you want so bad. I know how you feel as my best friend had a baby 2 weeks ago, am really happy for her but wish i was in the same boat. Good luck for next cycle honey 
            twiggyxxx


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

thanks Twiggy,

I really don't know what i'd do without this site - everyone on here is fantastic and it's soooo informative.  Particularly as our clinic is definitely NOT informative  - trying to get info out of them is like trying to get blood out of a stone!

Good luck with everything,
Chris xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry AF got you Chris  
Good luck with next cycle 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi chris,
        i know i only found this site a couple of months ago and am on it all the time now! is good to talk to others in the same boat, good luck honey dont loose heart 

          twiggy xxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

HELLO GIRLS,
WHATS NEW?
WELL ITS DAY BEFORE TEST AND 30TH BIRTHDAY AND IVE MIXED EMOTIONS.
GOT REALLY SORE BOOBS AND ACHING, BUT I HAVE A COLD!
APART FROM THAT NOTHING TO REPORT.
HOPE YOU ALL HAVE A LOVELY DAY AND WELCOME TO ALL THE NEWBIES IVE NEVER SEEN BEFORE.
XXXXXXXXXXXX GOD BLESS


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

so sorry chris, you're not bad you feel like the rest of us   xxx

Natalie good luck


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

To everyone still waiting to test....

                     


And extra specially big huggles to all those who sadly got BFN
       

Take care
Natasha


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

CD37! So fed up! Waiting for GP to ring and confirm my HSG was clear.

Sorry to those who got BFN's. 
xxxx


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Hello All

I'm new here, Jaffa Orange is the name, but you can call me Jaff! And before any wisecrack asks, I don't have this name because my husband is a 'jaffa', though sadly (and coincidentally) this is one of our (many problems!    

Have been doing a quick catch-up here and am sorry to read about the BFNs. Big hugs to Minxy and Doodle, and wishing you love and luck for what comes next.

I'm on day 3 of first round of Clomid now, and haven't slept a wink the last two nights. Last night I found I got very hot and sweaty. Is this usual?

Anyway, lovely to meet you and wishing you all the very best.

Love

Jaff
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Jaff 

yeah thats usual hun unfortunately, you might find once you have stopped the pills you can sleep a bit better.

Come and pop over to the "clomid girls" posting for a natter whenever you need to. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,38560.0.html

good luck


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Jaff 

Unfortunately hot flushes/night sweats can be fairly common side effects of clomid 


Well, I've just been going through my diary looking at my cycle lengths...used to be 28 day cycle, then since Jan (when had 1st early mc) alternate months went irregular & other months stayed at 28 day...even though I've always ovulated cd14/15...since been on clomid I've stayed ovulating cd14/15 & the first 3 cycles were 31 days, last months was 30...so since I'm on cd31 today I'm expecting AF either late tonight or tomorrow.
So although I've been saying that clomid has completely mucked up my cycles, which it has in a way cos every month is now longer than 28 days...it seems that it's kinda regulating them to 31 days (so about 16/17 day luteal phase)...so from now on I'm gonna test along these times, rather than sticking to 28 day...not got any AF symptoms but I'm preparing myself for a visit.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## mintball (Oct 27, 2005)

Oooo....y'never know Natasha, if AF hasn't reared her ugly head you never know...not trying to raise your hopes but you're so kind to everyone on here I hope it happens for you soon sweetie
Good luck to everyone testing and hugs to all who got   (including me)
Emma xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

YAY   AF just showed up! I know i shouldn't really be celebrating that, but it means I can get back on the   pills and start proper TTC again! And going up 100mg now as well! Look out DH....

xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey Kerry

Our leader at Slimming World always used to recommend jiggy jiggy as the best form of exercise for weight loss - you can burn up hundreds of calories while keeping a   on your face at the same time! Now how many forms of exercise can you say does that?!!

Watch out dh's!!

S
xx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi, can you add me back to the 2ww again please?  I'm on CD15 now and expect AF (or dare I say it a BFP!) on 23/11

Good luck everyone!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Good luck everyone still waiting testing date            

Natalie - try and let us know if you can!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Well AF finally arrived...not a shock as been expecting it & got a BFN few days ago...another 31 day cycle so apart from last month (30 day) all of mine on clomid have been 31 day & ovulated cd14/15.
So I'm gonna work on 31 day & test date will be 11 December...

Take care & good luck to all those still to test  
Natasha


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I got a negative..yet again 

Just thought i should let you know 

Bendybird.x


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

Bless you all - I was just checking up on you only to discover that the wicked old   has been only toooooo busy the last month -
Come on all you    - we want more of them!!!!!! Feeling a bit hyper tonight and want to see everyone here with a BFP next 2ww!!!!
Think it must be the loony pills....
Good luck to you all and babydust galore to everyone too - I hope it covers us all sufficiently to be preggers in seconds!!!! (I wish!)
Loads of love,
Chris xxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

So sorry Bendybird  

It WILL happen for us !!!  

Take care hun
Natasha


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

[size=12pt]hi all just thorght i would pop on and say Good luck everyone still waiting there test dates fingers crossed all around big hugs for the bfn and sending lots of









love bw


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hello,
        minxy/bendy really sorry honeys, hope you are ok, sending you a big hug. Dont loose faith it will happen!

Well I am going to test on cd36, usually 35 day cycles at moment if ovulate, so around 17th November for me (Nxt wed) getting excited and scared, dont know how i will react to another -ve afetr a year on the loopy pills only have 1 more go before more invasive procedures  please please god make it be a bfp this time (even though im not religious). I am not holding my breath although have been really tired, not able to sleep when go to bed and boobs have been sore and swollen since ovulation and not gone away. Also have swollen stomach but that could be af waiting to arrive as had really thick lining this month due to 3 follies. 

good luck to you all testing, and happy birthday for tomorrow to all of you who have birthdays (i am sure there was more than 1) 
          twiggy xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Good luck twiggy


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls,
          thanks for luck minxy will know one way or the other in next few days, how are you going hon?

boobs are getting more tender by the day. I think temp went down a wee bit today, although i havent been sleeping well last few nights so may be influencing it?

hope everyone is well,
                      twiggy xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2005)

hi girls i'm new to this forum and just wanted to say hi and this 2ww is really making me loopy.   I keep accusing df of cheating when he hasn't got a spare minute to himself feel awful about thinking of it as i know he loves me, but i can feel myself being paranoid if that makes any sense. I know these pills make you loopy  and this is my first month on 100mg. I am sure i ovulated last monday as had all the signs and now i have a tight feeling across my lower abdomen especially on my right side. So feeling really wierd and boobs have doubled in size looks like i have 2 watermelons down my top. af not due til 22nd so have deecided not to buy a test til then as don't want to jinx myself. thats my rant over good luck and baby dust to all and sticky glue so that our embies stick xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxlove jen xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi girls, Jennifer welcome and Good luck!!  

twiggy , bad sleep can influence the BBT as far as I know! stay positive and fingers crossed!!









today its the last pill for me!!  From yesterday I feel much better no headaches only the hot flashes! 

Have a nice Sunday all! 

Stella
x


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

HI All, happy Sunday.

Jennifer welcome, don't worry too much about irrational behaviour, I too am on my first month of 100mg Clomid and have had a couple of nutty days. Clumsy DH dropped a cup of coffee on the duvet the other morning, and you could have heard my screaming from here to kingdom come ....    he is still desperately scrubbing our beige carpet three days later  

Glad to hear you'll be finishing the tabs soon Stella. My hot flushes have subsided now, but I really did have some peculiar pelvic pains last night. I wonder what's going on in there? Ah, the mysteries of Clomid.

Hope everyone is well,

Jaff
xx


----------



## thinkpositive (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Jaff 

I took the last pill and thats all!! now xaxa we have to find the ovulation day!!   
I am really excited that we try this month! 

Have a nice evening all!!
Stella


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

not testing today - didn't have any at home and didn't have time to get any over weekend - there weren't many places open at 4.30am today either

anyhow - not feeling very positive - started spotting on Sat - so am gonna hold out til cd 30 (tomorrow - am normally a cd30 girl) and perhaps test or wait for af to rear her ugly head - that way I don't waste more cash on tests! (could've paid debt of a small country the amount I've bought so far!)

so will update you girls as soon as I know

hope everyone had a good weekend!

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning ladies

started spotting this morning and have af symptoms so I expect to be in full flow tomorrow - good luck to those still waiting.  We need some more BFP's to boost morale.

On the plus side I start the   this cycle so will be as mad as you lot soon.... 



Sarah


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi ladies,
              sorry sarah and b3ndy, hope you are ok girls. 

well the witch got me yesterday  i was being brave until dh got home from work and he could tell something was up, he knew straight away with look on my face and gave me a cuddle, the floodgates opened and i couldnt stop crying  . I had to take a day off work today as in pain and heavy (a waste of another holiday!). Well this will be my last cycle on clomid so fingers crossed as really didnt want to go down ivf route, but will if i have to  

hope everyone else has better luck than me   come on we need lots of bfps, good luck girls  
                                      twiggy xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

sorry Sarah about spotting and that witch got you twiggy.

Great way to start a monday morning eh?

you begin to wonder if these   pills will EVER bring any good luck for anyone...there've been so many   - surely the law of averages means SOMEONE will get a   soon

not sure - if/when AF arrives - where I'm going from here - my consultant only gave me 3 months of the pills

I guess I shall wait til then - and presumably go for further tests??

too many questions unanswered still.......


S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks twiggy - 

 hugs to you hun.  Its horrible isn't it........DH & I went to Toys R Us yesterday to but xmas pressies and we lingered in the cots and baby aisle and allowed ourself a little look....we usually walk on by.....so it was a kick in the teeth this morning  

B3ndy was this your 3rd month on clomid?  I only have 3months supply from GP but have an appointment with consultant as soon as DH has another   test, its on the 22nd November.

Take Care and   to you both and   to anyone still waiting to test.


Sarah


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi ladies,
            thanks for hugs, back to you i know have lost faith in clomid as that has been a year now!! have 1 more month then who knows, i will find out at next appointment with consultant on 30th nov. hope u r ok,
                    twiggy xxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

HI GIRLS JUST POPPING IN AS LOOKING AFTER MUM,
UNFORTUNATLY MY BIRTHDAY WISH WAS ALL OVER YESTERDAY AF GOT ME BANG ON TIME AGAIN,
IM OK THOUGH AS AM OFF WORK AT THE MO AND GOT MUM HERE DOING ALL THE LONDON TOURIST STUFF.
SO ITS ON TO MONTH 5 OF IUI AND CLOMID FOR ME AND DH(NEARLY OVER DEC IS LAST TREATMENT)
SORRY FOR ALL THE BFN THIS MONTH, ITS BEEN A TERRIBLE MONTH HASNT IT?

SO OLIVE, CAN YOU UPDATE ME AGAIN,
28TH NOVEMBER IUI AND TESTING 13TH DECEMBER TESTING PLEASE.

GOD BLESS YOU ALL AND SPEAK SOON.
NAT
X


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hi Sarah

yeah - it was my third month - and was so hoping third time lucky and all that

either way - I won't be taking it this month now - as won't have been able to see consultant before to discuss plan of action.

not that i'm bothered by that - may get a good night's sleep for the first time in 3 months!

does that mean you'll only be taking three months worth too then Sarah?

Fingers crossed for everyone! 

mind you- had faint glimmer of light when speaking to my friend on Sat (due to drop number 2 this week) she was telling me when she missed her period with number two she tested and it came back negative. But her period still failed to turn up - she waited another 2/3 weeks and right enough after doing a second test it came back positive!

so we can all take heart from this I guess!

S
xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

sorry to hear af got you natalie

you sound like you're being very positive about it though - I guess that's the only way you can pick yourself up ready for the next cycle.

Here's hoping next month will bring you better news

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Natalie so sorry hun.

Heres hoping for an extra special christmas present .  

Sarah


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Natalie,
             Really sorry af got you, especially on your birthday honey, lets hope next cycle brings us both our dream  
                        twiggy xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

Cd20 for me so 8 days until testing. I dont know why I am even bothering this month ( only had bms twice) so I dont think I will be in with much of as chance. It has only just occured to me that i am now in the 2ww. Hows that for taking your mind off ttc.

Good luck everyone and lets have some   for    

Love Sal x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi all

Well I'm back from the US. Unfortunately had to sit on a aeroplane for 7 hours with killer AF pains as she came for a visit on Friday.
Is it just me or does anyone else feel like giving up? (might just be the jet lag)

Will pop back with personals later

Deb


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Deb and Natalie....  , sorry she got you both.

All the other ladies who've had a visit from   face, so sorry. Lets stay  , we will get some   soon, I can feel it.

Lots of love
xxxx


----------



## vickilou (May 9, 2005)

Hello everyone!

Olive- can you please add me to the 2ww list due to test 1st december

 to natalie B,debbyuk and everyone else whose AF has arrived and  to all those testing soon.

This month has really been a baddie for the hot flushes- ..i am almost willing the 2ww to come[well almost ]
so i can have a decent nights sleep.Went for my 13day scan today -2 follicles- 17.5 & 18.5mm which is the best i have ever had..the nurse gave me my HCG injection there and then so fingers and everything crossed for this month.. lots of  for Us
take care everyone
Vickilouxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

fingers and toes crossed for everyone to test, like Kerry says I can feel a BFP just around the corner      

Big hugs to everyone who got their AF    

Debs, yep I feel like giving up, each month is so much harder than the last  

Sal, I'm like you, don't feel I have given   enough attention, got plenty in just before ov but nothing on ov day    Hope its enough.    CD 18 for me today, but my cycles about 32 days so I've got all the 2ww to go.  Great!


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Just a quick line to Natalie to say so sorry for your disappointing BFN. Hope you're having loads of fun with your mum though and very best of luck for next time.

Big hugs,

Jaff xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

arrived with a vengeance this am  

not sure what next step is as only had 3 months of tabs 

oh well!

S
xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi b3ndy really sorry i know that feeling well  they may give you more tabs, i have been on them a year so it can be done (HOSPITALS CHOICE NOT MINE!). we can be cycle buddies if you like? I started the loopy pills this morning for the last time. I dont know where i am going next, prob on ivf waiting list but will find out for sure at next appointment on 30th nov. Good luck for this cycle honey    keep your chin up 
    twiggy xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

cheers hon

my only problem is dh wants to go to another clinic - not impressed with consultant had so far - and am afraid we'll have to start from scratch again

also - can't see point of staying on tabs - so far each month I've been on them i've done everything according to plan - had a nice big mature follie (two on my first month) have ovulated (as given an hcg jab) bonked for England - and still nothing to show. So I wonder what good it would be staying on the   pills and going thru all those hot flushes and headaches again!

S
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

to all those who got BFN's

and  for next month

Take care
Natasha


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone had heard from Niki Mouse?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

was thinking same thing this am - she was meant to test last week


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Well it was my birthday yesterday and I did *not* get the present I was really hoping for a BFP!!

I tested yesterday and got yet another BFN and I started spotting last night, so i think AF is on her way.

I have been feeling very low and I have not been sleeping, especially Tuesday night, so I felt terrible yesterday as I had not slept the night before, so I had no energy to even go out for a meal with dh last night, so all in all I did not have a great birthday!

DH is really worried about me as I seem so stressed all the time, he thinks I need to speak to my boss at work, but as I explained, I am only getting stressed at work as I am so tired and fed up with this ongoing ttc, but what can I do??

I have tried to phone the hosp today to get the results of my prog test last week but I had to leave a message. I only have one more month on clomid then I will be having a laproscopy, hysterscopy & hsg on 5th Jan, but then assuming everything is ok, I will have another 3 months on clomid.

I know I need to stay positive but sometimes it is just too hard!!

Good luck to everyone else still due to test.

Love Tracy
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

So sorry AF got you Tracy 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

Sorry Tracey  

Minxy can yout ake me off please - Af got me too yesterday

DRE
x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh Dre and Tracey  
so sorry the evil witch got you  

Tracey, I know what you mean, I'm getting stressed out at school and everything is getting on top of me but like you I think I would be handling it a lot better if we werent having all these ttc problems.

I was thinking about nikki yesterday, hope she is ok


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Aww Dre  
 has been way too busy again this month   here's hoping she's going on a long christmas vacation 

(by the way, think you mean Olive/Suzie to remove you from list as I'm not a moderator   )

Take care
Natasha


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

to you dre & TRacey - sorry the evil witch got you both.  

Still haven't heard from Niki_Mouse or Witchie_Poo_Cat

  everyone for this cycle now - I just feel a BFP coming..........    

Minx - thought you had been promoted hun


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I was just wondering if anyone else in the 2ww felt alot calmer this month? It seems really strange but i just dont seem to be stressing as much as normal about everything. i know i am tempting fate and by the end of the weekend i will be dying to pee on a stick   it was just a thought

Good luck th all the lovely ladies in the 2ww just rememeber we can do it         

Love Sal


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Big   to all those beaten by the   this month. Lots of   to everyone.

love u all

xxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi Sal, i'm totally with you, I feel so much more chilled during this 2ww, I think because I think it won't work now.  I've got over a week to go yet though! xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Although I'm not actually in the 2ww just yet, I must say I'm generally feeling calmer & less stressed...could have something to do with the fact that we're looking at the next step so taken my mind off the here & now...if that makes sense 

Good luck everyone 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## Vikster (Oct 11, 2005)

I ovulated today - hurray!  

That means my 2 week window is the 1st December - but dont think I will test until the 3rd (hehe easier said than done!)

Can you put me on the board plz - ty.

Hope we have lots of BFPs this month girls.


----------



## happyface (May 31, 2005)

Hi

Can you add me to the 2WW please.  Testing on 28th November.  I'm on my 2nd round of Clomid and feeling very calm this month for some strange reason, lets hope its a BFP this time.  Good luck to all those testing soon.

Dee xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Wouldnt it be nice to have some   just in time for Xmas?

Come on girls, we can do it


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

just a quick note to say really sorry to DRE and tracyb, hope u get your dream next cycle. 

Good Luck to all you other ladies, vikilou, vikster, flowerpot, happyface, sal, minxy, kerry and everyone else.

Bendy know how you feel hon but even if everything is right and timed right then still only 20-30% chance of concieving each cycle. See what cons says but may suggest another 2-3 months on clomid to give it best chance, i wouldnt let them keep you on it anylonger than that that has been my 1 big mistake. Good luck,
                    twiggy xxx


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi everyone - let's have some BFPs this month - there's a bit of a drought at the mo  

Please put me on for testing on 7 December...


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Dear Olive

Please could you add me to your 2ww list.

Had first IUI with Clomid on 19 November, and due to test 3 December.

 and      to us all.

Love

Jaff
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

To eveyone one due to test.......... I really want someone to get a BFP please......it would be nice  

I finished my clomid on Saturday so BMS will commence shortly although DH having SA tomorrow so none tonight........

 and hugs to you all

Sarah


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm almost into the 2ww (should O cd14/15 as usual)...been getting lots of practice in   

We want some BFP's 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Well I've got a week of the 9th 2ww to go, feeling very premenstrual today so   probably getting ready to jump on her broomstick for a visit   

Good luck to everyone who is with me on the


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Kerry my little cycle buddy....how are you doing


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Natasha - Kerry has gone off to a health spa, a 30th birthday pressie off her dh.  lucky girl


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Alright for some...I could do with some pampering  Very lucky lady


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls just wanted to say good luck to anyone testing soon, i am on day 10 so go for scan to see if any follies on thursday.

flower hope witch doesnt show, good luck,
              twiggy xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi ladies,
      am still at work but just been to the loo and am bleeding, am on day 10 and not had bleeding in the middle of a cycle before, have also had a splitting headache since sunday morning, do you think i should be worried? has anyone else had bleeding in the middle of cycle before? is bright red so not old blood, my period started light and was only heavy 1 morning then light again?? is usually heavier for longer?? dont know what to think just having a wee panic.
            twiggy xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya Twiggy
I have never had bleeding during the cycle hun, is it worth speaking to the doctor?  sorry i can't help more, maybe the other girls can xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Twiggy

Not sure I can really offer much help as not experienced this but hopefully one of the other ladies will be able to advice you...personally, if I were you, I'd call my consultant & speak to them to put my mind at ease.

It could just be the clomid mucking your cycle up & causing some irregular bleeding...its a bit early for implantation bleed as that would occur 5-12 days past ovulation & if you're only on cd10 then probably not even ovulated yet.

I'd call your consultant & he should be able to help you.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi, I'm out of it this month - AF arrived yesterday.  Not too disappointed (for a change!) as I actually ovulated this month (yippee!!!) so at least I feel like I'm in the race now, rather than waiting on the sidelines.  

I'm hoping for a honeymoon baby now - we go away on New Years Day  

Good luck everyone else xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks for advise girls, bleeding only lasted about half an hour then stopped? not sure what it was but will mention it at my scan tomorrow, just panicked a wee bit. I have been very tearful aswell couldnt stop crying last night (may be the drugs), its just getting to me more this time  hopefully will feel more positive after tomorrow. 

hope you are all well will come back later for personals as have to run,
        twiggyxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya peeps

Well thats me done for this cycle. Af got me good and proper this afternoon so now it is onto 150mg of clomid for my last 3 months. So good luck to everyone still in the 2ww especially Flower you deserve it hun

Love Sal x


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

hi everyone,
PLease could you put me down for testing on 7th December  -I'm due to ov tomorrow but I've been feeling really rough this month.  It started last week - all I seem to do is burp all the time which is really embaressing and I feel really knackered al the time.  I had af symptoms last week from day 10 but don't ov til day 18!
Weird!
Hope you're all well
Chris xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi sallystar are you ok honey? i am sorry witch got you, did you ovulate? were you on 100mg clomid? good luck for this cycle 

Hi chris good luck for testing 

sorry witch got you loubie, good you are so positive good luck for this cycle 

hi minxy thanks for advise i will mention bleed at scan tomorrow as i have to go in to see if any follies. Hope you are well and 2ww not dragging too much

hi flower how are you honey? when you due to test? good luck 


hi sarah, jaffa and all the rest of the girls am goina dash and watch second half of footie now, will let you know how i get on tomorrow, speak soon,

twiggy xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks girls and hugs to those who got a visit from the evil witch  

I'm due AF Monday going off my cycle length of 32 days but it might be a bit earlier as I seemed to get ov pains earlier than normal.  no pains etc (but the last few months its just crept up on me) but really ratty and annoyed, dh irritating me but hasn't even done anything!  I think the worry over my fertility appt tomorrow doesn't help  

love and babydust


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Morning All!

Sallystar and Loubie  so sorry about your news. And right behind you for next time!

How you feeling Flower? Any signs, twinges, wind    Frankly, I've got a week before I test, and if I didn't know better I'd say the  will arrive tomorrow. Honest! I feel cack!

Yours feeling positively pre-menstrual,

Jaffa xxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi girls just popping in to say hi and to let you know im still around.
Things are hecktic at work at mo on the run up to xmas, i do check in when i can but working till 10pm now 
Hope everyone is well? cant believe no BFPS this month?
Im IUI on Sunday so back on 2ww again then.
Good luck everyone


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

After the appointment I've just had Clomid just HAS to work for me PLEASE!!!!!!!!!  

3 days to go till AF

good luck everyone xxxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey girls,
            is it snowing where you are? i am at work in edinburgh an snowed for about an hour an a half this morning and was lying but has stopped now and is starting to melt. 

I had a scan yesterday at day 12, was 2 follies 1 10mm an one 12mm by 15mm not sure if this is good or not? I have to go back on Monday for another scan but not sure why. They said to make sure i cover weekend just incase i ovulate if you catch my drift.  I think i will take the day off work mon and try and do some christmas shopping  I have my consultant appointment on wed to find out whats next as this is my last cycle of clomid (been a year now). 

flower what did they say at your appointment? I hope the clomid works for us too. 

hi natalie good luck for iui honey 

hi jaffa hope witch stays away, we nee some bfps this month 

hi chris hope you are feeling better, goo luck for testing honey 

hi sallystar, loubie hope you are ok 

hi to everyone else, i have to get back to work, lunch breaks go so quick!
    twiggy xxx


----------



## riffraff (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi everyone, Its the day AF should be coming (but hasnt yet)  but im sure writing this will make her advance quicker like when you wait all day to do a pg test and when it comes out neg she turns up 10 mins later!??
I have had a real positive month and am trying not to get to hopeful now i keep getting the usual twinges, i keep going to the loo but thats cause I keep drinking tea! for every posability I keep thinking of an excuse,such a pesimist, why does the old wich have to be so cruel and make us wait and wait, I think I ov this month but was to scared to ring doc to get blood test result, this way when af does come i know ov didnt work any way only one disapointment , yes there is logic there somewhere!
Better go now been at work all day delivering Xmas trees to companys will try to get on here let you know outcome but real busy at work if BFP comes you will hear me shouting with delight any way ( dream on)
Hope you all have good results   love Jo xxx


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi girls - can you add me to the 2WW list please for 12th December, I had my first IUI today! (clomid stimulated cycle)

All went well today - DH's sample was very good they said it was 'above average'- 45 million with good motility- 14million of which went into me today!!

The IUI was fine - it was the speculum that bloody hurt!!  Can't believe how quick it was!!

They have said for me to wait 16days to do a test - I REALLY hope AF doesn't come   

Good luck to all of you on the 2WW - Natalie and Tasha  Lets' hope its a fab Christmas for us!! 


PS Girls - is it normal to have a bit of discharge after - I had some that wasn't like CM just a little clear fluid - DH is terrified that the   has leaked out!!

Veronica


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

HAPPYFACE 28TH NOVEMBER  

VIKSTER 3RD DECEMBER  

SWEETPEAPODDER 7TH DECEMBER  

MIZZLNIK 7TH DECEMBER  

KERRYB 11TH DECEMBER  

MINXY 11TH DECEMBER  

VB 12TH DECEMBER   

NATALIEB 13TH DECEMBER  

B3NDY 14TH DECEMBER   

SARAHSTEWART 16TH DECEMBER   

TRACEYB 16TH DECEMBER  

   ​


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Suzie/Olive

I got missed off the list  Please could you add me for testing on Dec 11.
    

Thanks 

Natasha


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

minxy so sorry i missed you off hun  me  



xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls,
          good luck to all of you testing soon, riffraff hope you get a bfp honey.

i have scan tomorrow still not had +OPK so is day 16 tomorrow will see from scan if follies still there, i normally dont ovulate till around day 17 i think so lets hope is all ok. I will let you know test date but i think will be around 18th december. Lets hope we all get some good news this month.  

gotta run going to my wee cousins birthday party he is 4 and still not dressed yet! have been up since before 7 dont know what i have been doing!,

twiggy xxx


----------



## djs (Dec 7, 2003)

Hi,

I am on the 2ww - can you add me in.  Not really sure when to test.  Last time I took Clomid I got pregnant on the first cycle (so take hope, it does work). I tested at 28 days, but I was completely neurotic!  I am a little calmer this time, but not much.

28 days takes me to Friday the 2nd Dec.  I guess I will test then as there is no way I will wait.

I have two months supply of clomid and then I am being referred back to the hospital.  Not sure what will happen then, hopefully I won't need to find out...

Good luck to everyone who is testing soon.  I really hope you get the BFP you are wishing for.

DJS


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

good luck rifraf  

looks like were on knicker watch together, I'm due AF today.  had pains since yesterday but nothing yet...early days though am sure she is coming.

take care everyone xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi girls
AF has got me, no surprises there, cycle 10 here I come


----------



## Amee (Nov 14, 2005)

Bad luck flower...fingers crossed for next time.  

Can you advise on a little question please?  Im on CD23, on first cycle of Clomid...am dreading the next week or so like most people on here....last   was CD19, as DH got too cold the rest of the week to carry on  ...so hated him all last week as felt it was a waste of me taking clomid  ...am worried have not covered the correct dates, my last cycle was 28 days so am hoping for BFP....am beginning to feel AF vibes though so think may have missed my window this month....I know a lot of people ov at different times, but how late can late be? I lacking in  

thx
A


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Ladies hope you are all well?

Flower, sorry Af got you again, i like to give her a ruddy good kicking 

Had IUI number 5 yesterday so im back here again with you lovely ladies, testing on 12th.
Am going for an interview at 12.30 (i really want it!!!)
Will come back and speak to you all later(its nice to see all you veterans on here still,i dont feel so alone if you know what i mean?)


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Awwww (((((((((((((Flower))))))))))))))))

Big bummer that AF got you. Evil hag bag!       for next time! Keep going and success will  be yours!!!    

Full of a cold and feeling distinctly not pregnant. Spotted some high temps this weekend, which had me mildly excited, but to be honest I think it was just the cold that raised my temperature, as it seems to have dropped a bit today. Other than that, it's business as usual -- just feel 'normal'.  
I always look out for rock solid (.)(.)s, but even they're pretty floppy and pathetic today!!  

Natalie, nice to see you again, will reply to your post on the IUI thread.

Love to all,

Jaff xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

clomid chickie dee's 

Just a quickie as I really must get on with some work (she says again !!  )

 ...I am so so sorry hun  Wicked  is such a b!tch & needs a damn good   I'm also sorry that your appt with consultant didn't go well...I really don't understand these consultants sometimes...if ttc with fertility issues wasn't upsetting & stressful enough...wish there was something I could do or say to make it all better...no consolation I know but sending you some extra special  

Amee...do you know what day you ovulated ? I would think if you had plenty of  until cd19 then you should have covered ovulation...  can live inside a woman for around 3-5 days so even if you O'd on cd22 then there should've been some swimmers still alive & kicking  (you never know, there may even be some still around on cd24 !!!)

Twiggy...good luck with your scan appt 

Kerry...how is my cycle buddy doing  

Natalie & VB...we're almost cycle buddies too...hope you're both doing ok 

Sally, Olive, riffraff, jaffa, mizzlnik, djs....how are you all ladies  

Sorry to Loubie (and any other ladies) who had cruel  visit 

Sending lots of sticky vibes & babydust yout way....we want some BFP's !!!!     

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi girls

Just wanted to send you all lots of     .

I'm about 11 weeks now and on constant knicker watch and panick stations, I have another scan on Thursday sop hopefully that will show that everything is fine and I will actually relax and start to enjoy being pg....either than or I think I will end up in the funny farm!



N.x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Casper

Good to see you hun 

I'm sure your scan will be fine...take care of you & "ickle bump"


Natasha


----------



## vickilou (May 9, 2005)

Hi,
Flower - so sorry AF has arrived...bad bad bad bad bad 
GOOD LUCK to everybody testing   
I dont think this is my month either.... normal AF pains arrived today  only 1 more month of clomid to go then i dont know what.....Finally had to face up to the fact IVF may be our only option...now in the process of clinic research...waiting lists in scotland are sooooo long [and im not even on it yet]even my accupuncturist said we should consider clinics in London??o deary me....
take care everyone 
Vickilouxxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Casper  you will be fine just try and be calm sweetie, lots of big breaths.

Vic, dont stress sweetie, its not over yet.
ive only one more go too and then its IVF for me but we have decided to have 6 months off(for good behavior ) cos i need a break.  xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Think we'll do the same Natalie, atke some time off. I've got 2 more months of   pills then onto ICSI. Lets hope we all get our miracles before that happens, or if we do go lets all go together!!

xxx


----------



## vickilou (May 9, 2005)

Hi,
NatB-know how you feel about a break-i have been soooo good ,have even radically altered my diet recently[no sugar-vhard for me as i am a complete tea jenny with 2 sugars,no wheat/yeast,and reduced dairy[what do i actually eat your wondering!!!]-and how could i forget..no alcohol! [appart for sips of DH vino]So if AF arrives Thurs i am going to have an absolute Blow out this weekend!yipee!!!!-Red Wine teeth for me! 
Vickilouxxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Kerry nice to "see" you again,
I have to have this break, 6 months is a long time.
Its been very emotional and im looking forward to getting back to being me again(who ever that is )
So loadsa  for this month or next.

Vicilou,
I have not given up drinking red wine, although i only have a max of 2 glasses.
I need my booze to keep me sane and my consultant said moderation was fine.
Also coming from spain, we grew up being told that red wine is very good for you, even during pregnancy 
Your really good for given everything up hun.x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey Natalie - welcome back

sorry you didn't get your bfp for your 30th - I'm a great believer in fate - and no matter how many success stories I read about people getting preggers after 1 month of this tx or 2 mths of that - I have to keep telling myself everything happens for a reason .....and good things come to those who wait - though most of us will be shouting - HOW LONG DO WE HAVE TO BLOODY WAIT!!

Looks like we'll nearly be cycle buddies this month - I'm due to test Dec 14th..tho not really worth it this month - got plenty of   in this weekend - but it was only cd12/13 and i probably won't ov til around 16 but dh is off in angola now   - plus the fact there's no clomid this month (am sleeping so well!) just metformin which started on Friday - fingers crossed

so good luck to all you clomid chicks wishing for those bfp's this month!

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Natalie...how was the interview hun?

Natasha...you testing on CD 32 is that right?/ Just been trying to work it out. I think I'll go for the same, unless she shows up before hand!

Olive/Susie..can you put me down for 11th Dec please, thanks hun (PS. Hope your ok? How are you getting on? Is DH still away??)

xxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Kerry,
My interview went really well she said she 100% wants me for the job but they have another interview set up this week for the posistion so i have to wait.(so lets hope im better than the other interviewee!)

Looks like we are cycling together hun, i test on 13th.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

How could they possibly choose anyone else over you my lovely! I really hope you get the job! And yes, we're cycling together. Hope you had a lovely time with your mum, has she gone home now?

Good luck this cycle hun
xxxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

list updated 

kerry im fine thanks hun, not having any more clomid for now , having a break and doing the fostering application 
dh is home thanks but im off to france on sat to see my parents and dh is off to holland for a school thing 

hope you are well?

love
suzie xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I really hope the fostering path works out for you. I think its really exciting. Keep us posted. I'm fine thanks hun, a few black moods since upping my dose to 100mg but otherwise ok.  We are going to have a Clomid girls meet after Xmas, hope you can come.

Have a lovley time in France, we were in Paris last week for my 30th. Glad it wasn't snowing then!

Enjoy, lots of love
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Kerry...yep, I seem to be having 31 day cycles on clomid so will be testing cd32   

Good luck to everyone


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Olive/susie - can you put me down to test Dec 14th please - not on clomid this month and dh away at the crucial dates - but hopefully we have lots of   stored up!

S
xx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Girls,
Just popping in to say GOT THE JOB   
I really needed this its much more money than im on now and they know nothing bout TTC, so the presure is off!
New Year new me    
Hope you are all well


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Well done Natalie, I am so pleased for you.

Next year will be your year!!

Take care

Love Tracy


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

congrats on getting the job Natalie

you must be chuffed!    .....what did I say - good things come to those who wait.......who knows what's round the corner now!!

have a vino or two or three (oops - not too many) on me!!

S
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Natalie...great news about your job 

Good luck cycle buddy    
Take care
Natasha


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya

Can you add me please to test 16th December?  I think I will probably ov tomorrow........

Thanks

   Good luck to all those testing


Sarah


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Well done on getting the job, Natalie!    What a great way to end the year! Let's hope this is the beginning of a long spell of good luck! Well done   Jaffa xxx


----------



## vickilou (May 9, 2005)

Hi ,
AF just arrived   
But   ****** off at the same time...bumped into an old college mate last night she tells me she has 3 kids and everyone else who she keeps in contact with from our year is the same...kids galore!!happy for them all of course !
Only 1 more month of clomid to go  Kind of resigned myself to the fact clomid isnt going to work for me
What next I wonder?
Vickilouxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Vickilou why is life so unfair.......If it makes it any easier I am one of the only girls from my class without kids too...... 

I know its hard but you need to try and be positive - do you know what is next for you after clomid?

We are here if you need us hun.


Sarah


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls,

congrats nat on job thats great news

Hi jaffa how are you?

Sarah have fun tonight honey , i think i am ov about now as well.

hey minxy/ b3ndy/ traceyb/ kerryb/ suzie/ vikilou how you getting on honey?


flower sorry witch got you honey.

casper hope you start to enjoy pg soon honey.

hi to anyone i have missed dont have too long.

well i had a scan on monday and had 1 follie 17mm by 23mm so should ovulate soon if not already. They said that i may have a polyp on my womb lining so if period comes then i have to go for a scan to see if have one or not, if i do then i will have to go in for a wee op to get it removed. I am just back from the hospital app with consultant, she said that she wants me to stay on clomid another 6 months! even though i have been on it for a year already so looks like you are stuck with me. They explained risks with cancer etc on staying on it for longer than a year she said its my decision but not much else they can do for me. They have put me on the ivf waiting list so at least i wont have to wait quite as long when clomid is finished (if it doesnt work). I have leaflets on ivf to read through but am back at work so have to go, am a bit depressed i thought we would be tryining something different as been on clomid so long and she said wouldnt stay on it longer than a year.

thanks for listening to my wee moan.
          twiggy xxx

p.s vikilou just got your post sorry honey hope you are ok.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Twiggs   are you CD 17 too?  I think you and me are cycling together?

S


----------



## vickilou (May 9, 2005)

Hi tsarah,
in limbo land very shortly!!Got appt with cons on 18th jan to see where we go from here.I imagine he will offer me iui with injectibles [the next natural step?] which we will probably do ,if offered, for a couple of months.DH and i have decided that IVF/ICSI is now the next step really but waiting times in scotland are 14-16mths and im not even on the list yet. looking at the ARGC for IVF [excellent success rates]which is a HUGE step considering distance and cost but at the moment will try anything!!!!!
In meanwhile looking forward to going to Australia in March for my brothers wedding and to see brothers bubba who is due on Sat.
Vickilouxx


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Dear Vickilou

Sorry about Af and (((((hugs)))))) to you. Just want to wish you luck for the next steps in your journey. If you do go for IVF after IUI and injectibles then you will no doubt have a lot to think about, especially if you are thinking of having treatment in London. I live in Cambridge and tried to 'commute' to my clinic in London, it was stressful and exhausting and added a lot to the cost of the treatment. With hindsight we wondered if we'd have been better renting a studio in London for a month or so, but London rents are blooming high ... good luck anyway.  

Twiggy, congrats on your follie it sounds a good size, but what is a polyp if you don't mind me asking? How do you feel about staying on the Clomid? Good that you've got on that waiting list, though. Let's hope it short or that you don't need it at all.

By the way Sarah, I tried to upload a Chutney pic, but it didn't work. Must have done something wrong. Jaffxx


----------



## djs (Dec 7, 2003)

Hi to everyone,

Well, tomorrow is test day, convinced that it will be negative.  Did a test yesterday (which was really daft) and it was negative.  Shouldn't really expect anything else!

Good luck to everyone else who is testing soon.

DJS


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Djs - it aint over til the fat lady sings - don't think it's a done deed despite testing yesterday - some people take a while for hormones to show up remember.

how long were you on clomid when you were preggers first time round? and what about this time?

Sending you lots of 


S
xx


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi djs

Hold on tight, you never know what will happen.   I'm due to test tomorrow but I'm not holding my breath  

Jaff xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

good luck for tomorrow Jaffa 

                 

S
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

Vickilou...sorry AF got you hun  ...she's a right old b!tch & needs a good  

Djs...hang in there...it ain't over till the evil  puts in an appearance...it could be that you just tested to early 

Jaffa...a polyp is like a little growth...its an overgrowth of endometrium that hangs down into the womb...it looks a bit like a bunch of grapes or a fig. Polyps can irritate the womb lining & cause problems with implantation (our consultant said they act in the same way as an IUD - coil - would). I had several removed at my last hysteroscopy back in April this year.

Twiggy...how you doing...have you popped your eggs yet  

Kerry...hows my cycle buddy doing  

Sarah, Natalie, B3ndy, Tracy, Susie, Flower, VB...and everyone else....how are we all ladies 

Sending you all some positive vibes...
    

and some baby dust to have a good roll in !!

 

Take care & 

Natasha


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi girls, 10 days to go til I can test.  Been good and not had a drink since last Friday - a whole week!!!!  Bit of a pain as we are goind out with friends tomorrow night (can cover it up by driving) but next Sat ss DH's works do, and we are all staying over at the hotel, so I am gonna have to think of a goo excuse to tell them why I am not  .  If AF shows b4 then, then I fear I will get well and truly plastered and cry!!!!!!!!!!!

In the past 4 months I have totally given up smoking, diet coke and am now not drinking - I thought I would feel great, but I don't!!!!!

Veronica
PS - In the past few days on the IUI thread, there has been 2 BFPs - so it CAN happen!!


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Please can you add me for testing on 16th December.

I am not very hopeful this month and I will be taking a break from clomid if it doesn't work this month as I will be having a laproscopy on 5th Jan, unless I get a BFP!!

Good luck to everyone   

Love Tacy
xx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi everyone,
HI VB my little cycle bud, (have got really horrid back pains at monent and im suffering wind and constipation! )

Not been on for a while, something wrong with my computer.
What have i missed?


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Well, day 14 for me today and I got a  . Disappointed but not surprised somehow. So that makes one m/c, one chemical pregnancy, one failed IVF and a failed IUI within the space of one year.

Good luck Natalie    

Jaffa xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hugs Jaffa

But Its not over until af arrives hun




Sarah


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Sorry Jaffa.
Its not over yet sweets so keep your chin up.
I still feel really rough(and the wind is now beond a joke! think DH wants a divorce )

Hi everyone hope you all enjoying your weekend?


----------



## djs (Dec 7, 2003)

Hi,

Did test yesterday, BFN again.  Just want AF to start now otherwise I keep thinking "I might just be!"  I tested very early though - at day 28.  Last time on was on clomid I showed  up at pregnant at 28 days.  Kind of hoping for the same this time.

B3ndy - you asked how long I was on clomid last time, only 1 cycle.  After 2 years of ttc, it was a miracle.  I really really hope that it works this time.  I had C Section with my son and apparently that can affect the chances of conceiving in the future, but I am trying to ignore that bit of info.

Good luck to all those testing, I really hope someone gets a BFP soon. 

DJS


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hello ladies hope you are all having a good weekend,

djs sorry you got a bfn honey, you never know though you were really lucky to get pregnant on your first month of clomid so it could happen quickly again. I have been on clomid a year and have lost faith in it a bit but is good to hear success stories, doc want me to do another 6 months but not sure if i want that. good luck 

hi nat have you started your new job yet? hows the wind? 


hi sarah yeh i think we are cycling together, i think i am on cd 22 today but not sure when i ovulated, how are you getting on?

jaffa sorry honey hope you just tested too early  i wasnt sure what a polyp is either, will worry about if when i find out if i definately have one or not at next scan. Not really happy about taking clomid another 6 months, doc had told me they dont keep people on it longer than a year so i thought this would def be my last cycle and i would be moving on to something else. At least i am on the waiting list for ivf is 6-9 months private and 3 + years nhs up here in scotland so i am on both lists now i think. 

hi tracy good luck for testing on the 16th, you never know honey 

hi vb i have given up alcohol aswell and i had my works christmas night out on friday so i drove and said i couldnt drink cause i was on medication and wasnt supposed to, not lying just bending the truth. Tell them you are on antibiotics as not supposed to drink on them. Good luck for testing hope the wait doesnt drag too much. 

minxy how are youhoney? not sure if and when i ovulated as i am on cd 22 and temp risen just last couple of days, but doc had said because of size of follie it would have popped on monday and he didnt think would last until tuesday?? not sure we   everynight during week but not last night as were knackard (sworry tmi). Just hope we never missed it 


hi b3ndy how are you ?


hi vikilou are you going on the nhs waiting list? i am attending edinburgh royal infirmary and just got put on both nhs and private list edin is 3 + years nhs and 6-9 months private. I am sure glasgow is alot shorter? I have been on clomid a year and had cons appointment last wed and she wants me to stay on it another 6 months, i thought i would be moving on to something else as well. How long have you been on clomid?

ok i better go will speak soon,

                  twiggy xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,43272.new.html#new

new home that way


----------

